# Lord Richard Attenborough has died aged 90



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2014)

Older brother of the naturalist David Attenborough, Dickie Attenborough had a remarkable career at the BBC, and as actor, and later a producer and director of films.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-08-...tenborough-dies-aged-902c-bbc-reports/5693208

As a producer/director he made 
_The League of Gentlemen_ (1959)
_The Angry Silence_ (1960) 
_Whistle Down the Wind_ (1961)
_Oh! What a Lovely War_ (1969)
_Young Winston_ (1972), 
_A Bridge Too Far_ (1977)
_Gandhi_ 
_A Chorus Line_ (1985) 
_Cry Freedom_ (1987), 
_Chaplin_ (1992) 
_Shadowlands_ (1993)
_Closing the Ring

_I've seen and enjoyed almost all of these films. 
Attenborough was a talented and dedicated entertainer and film maker.

Beyond his film career Attenborough was engaged in benevolent humanitarian work.



> After 33 years of dedicated service as President of the Muscular Dystrophy campaign, Attenborough became the charity's Honorary Life President in 2004. In 2012, the charity, which leads the fight against muscle-wasting conditions in the UK, established the Richard Attenborough Fellowship Fund to honour his lifelong commitment to the charity, and to ensure the future of clinical research and training at leading UK neuromuscular centres.
> 
> Attenborough was also the patron of the United World Colleges movement, whereby he contributed to the colleges that are part of the organisation. He was a frequent visitor to the Waterford Kamhlaba United World College of Southern Africa (UWCSA). With his wife, they founded the Richard and Sheila Attenborough Visual Arts Centre. He also founded the Jane Holland Creative Centre for Learning at Waterford Kamhlaba in Swaziland in memory of his daughter who died in the tsunami on 26 December 2004.
> 
> ...



At 90 we can hardly say that he has gone before his time, still, he will be missed by many.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2014)

It seems he had a very full and productive life, may he rest peacefully.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2014)

More details about his achievements here

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-28923074


----------



## Michael. (Aug 25, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I enjoyed him in Jurassic Park (1993).


----------

